# Hey ya'll... feel at home here. Glad to meet you!



## Night Owl

And to think I was convinced my love of Halloween was "abnormal" Soooo happy to meet like minded people!


----------



## GothicCandle

lol, same here. lol.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Night Owl

Thanks! My husband has all but banned the "H" word from any conversation until the end of September, so I'm counting on you people!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You found the perfect spot and welcome.


----------



## ScareShack

Welcome. Lots of great people here.


----------



## pyro

hello & welcome


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Night Owl.


----------



## TheClovenBunny

As another new member, I would like to welcome you. You will find the forum members here to be quite kind!


----------



## slimy

Come on in and use the "H" word as much as you want....

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome to support group


----------



## HrdHeaded1

> Thanks! My husband has all but banned the "H" word from any conversation until the end of September, so I'm counting on you people!


Don't feel bad..I married an anit-haunter myself! The "H" word is pretty much banned here too, so I use phrases such as..OH MY>. look..I need that for Fright Night! after a few weeks of a phrase he bans them too and lets me say the H one again..and then the cycle continues..heheheh.. Welcome to the group!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, my hubby was much the same way. You just have to keep working on him. Welcome and stay awhile.


----------



## tobmaster

Welcome, I'm pretty new here myself. Hope to learn something from all the experts!!


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. We've all been banned, that's why we are here.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Greetings and welcome, hope to see samples of your work soon.


----------



## perdidoman

Welcome : )


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and Welcome Night Owl!!!! The usage of the "H" word is unlimited when it comes to this forum!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Welcome Night Owl. Repeat after me......"My name is Night Owl and I'm a haunter" You know the first step is admitting it...lol. You're not alone and we're all here to support your addiction, I mean, hobby!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Welcome Night Owl!! Say it loud and say it proud!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem

greetings and salutations! welcome to the place where every Abby Normal and Dan Gerous can plot without fear of our loved ones pelting us with half finished projects or charging us for every mention of our sick little obsessions...


----------



## Night Owl

Heya, Silent Requiem... 

You're from Georgia? I'm happy to see a fellow southerner representin'!


----------



## Lilly

Welcome Night Owl ..where halloween is 226 days from this post. and halloween is all of our favorites, and why are we here but to make halloween props, halloween houses ,ect,and to find good halloween drinks and great halloween food.
So we all hope you have a great halloween on halloween day.


----------



## Night Owl

Ha! Lilly, you crack me up...


----------



## Bethene

hello, night Owl, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Night Owl said:


> And to think I was convinced my love of Halloween was "abnormal" Soooo happy to meet like minded people!


Welcome to hauntForum. Please use the "h" word as much as you like.


----------



## Silent Requiem

*sniff* you have no idea how twistedly happy it makes me that finally there is another freak from Georgia!*grin*


----------



## SkullWerks

Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hello Night Owl and welcome to HauntForum...a place where we all can come and freely discuss our love of Halloween without fear of repression or the dreaded eye roll.*


----------



## Evil Queen

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Ghostess

HALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEEN
HALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEEN
HALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEEN
HALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEEN
HALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEENHALLOWEEN!

Welcome fellow Southerner!! What part of GA are ya in?


----------

